# ماذا تتوقع أن تتعلم من دراستك للهندسة الكيميائية وماهي مسمياتك الوظيفية في مجال العمل



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

ماذا تتوقع ان تتعلم اثناء دراستك للهندسة الكيميائية؟

1-وزن الكتلة و الطاقة لمعرفة كيفية حساب الكميات الكيميائية في عملية ما و ما يتبعها من تغيرات حراريه
2-ميكانيكا الموائع لفهم كيفية عمل المضخات و compressors (الكمبريسرات ) اي الضاغطة.
3-نقل الحرارة لفهم كيف تعمل السخانات الحرارية و المبادلات الحرارية و المكثفات (ليست الكهربائية انما يقصد بها هنا عملية التكثيف )
4-ردود الفعل الحركية لكي نكون على علم بانواع ردود الفعل المختلفة
5-التحكم بالعمليات و معرفة كيف يمكن لنا ان نتحكم في عملية كيميائية كي تسير بكفاءة و بامان
6-عمليات تحول الكتله لفهم تصميم و توظيف عمليات الفصل المختلفة

و بقية المواد التي يتطلب فهمها ايضا ستكون عن الديناميكا الحرارية و عملية تقطير المياه 

إن عمليه تعلم الهندسة الكيميائية يمكن ان ينظر لها من منظورين أما الاول فان الهندسة الكيميائية تقسم الى قسمين وحدة العمليات و التحويلات الكيميائية اما المنظور الثاني ان الهندسة الكيميائية موضوعة على قاعدة من الفيزياء و الكيمياء

الهندسة الكيمياء من حيث وحدات العمليات:

في اي مصنع كيميائي تقسم وحدات العمليات الى نوعين رئيسين هما:

1-التحويلات الكيميائية:تتعامل مع تصميم و توظيف ردود الفعل الكيميائية.هذا يضتمن اي وحدة تحول المادة الخام الى إنتاج و هذا يعني أن المتفاعلات الكيميائية عبارة عن وحدات و العمليات حيث ردود الفعل الكيميائية تاخذ مكانها.سوف تدرس المتفاعلات الكيميائية و العمليات المحلقة بها في احدى المواد تدعى علم الكيناتميكا و تاخذ عادة في فصلين دراسيين.

2-وحدة العمليات او الوظائف:تتعامل مع تصميم و توظيف وحدات الفصل و بقية المعدات مثل المضخات و الضاغطات و مبدلات الحرارة.ستدرس عمليات الفصل المختلفة في عدة مواد بينما التحكم في العمليات ستدرسها في مادة او مادتين.



يمكن للمهندس الكيميائي أن يعمل في مجال الصناعة كان يعمل في شركات البترول المختلفة

المسميات الوظيفية قد تكون:

1-مهندس تشغيل:و يهتم بعمليه توظيف الوحدات الكيميائية في المصنع الكيميائي 
2-مهندس تصميم العمليات:و هو مختص في تطوير الوحدات الكيميائية باستخدام اليد و يجب ان يكون قادر على التعامل مع تفاصيل الوحدات
3-مهندس تخطيط:ووظيفته وضع خطط مستقبليه للمشاريع بناء على اشياء معينه
4-مهندس تنفيذ:يهتم بالمشاريع الحالية و المستقبليه و يحلل حدود الوحدات الكيميائية أو ان يضع و يقترح و يخطط حلول للمشاكلات.

يمكن للمهندس الكيميائي أن يعمل في وزارات الدولة المختلفة من مثل:
1-وزارة الكهرباء و الماء لمصانع تحليه المياه و لادارة المصادر المائية
2-وزارة الاشغال العامه لمعالجة مياه المجاري
3-وزارة الداخليه للامان المدني و التحقيقات الجنائية

يمكن للمهندس الكيميائي أن يعمل في المجال الاكاديمي كأن يعمل في المعاهد و الجامعات المختلفة

المسميات الوظيفية قد تكون:

1-مساعد بحث:يساعد في مراقبة الخبرات و المساعدة في المشاريع التي لها علاقة بالابحاث العلميه
2-مساعد علمي(معيد/معيده):يساعد المحاضرين في الحقل التعلميمي عن طريق اعطاء بعضا من المحاظرات و ان يقيم او يصحح عمل الطلاب/الطالبات.
3-مهندس مختبرات و هو يهتم بتوظيف المختبرات و بالمراقبة و الاشراف على الخبرات المقدمة من قبل الطلاب.

الوظائف وحقول العمل التي تتنظر المتخرجين من تخصص الهندسه الكيميائيه : 

-Exploration, production & refining of oil & gas 
-Plastics & personal products 
-Pharmaceuticals & agrochemicals 
-Design & manufacture of process equipment 
-Health, safety & environmental management 

-Microelectronics materials 
-Water, electricity & gas utilities 
-Government agencies 
-Consultancy & technical management 
-Finance and business, Food & drink

أيضا 

للهندسة الكيميائية تطبيقات في عدة مجالات :

1-البرتوكيماويات و البترول
2-عملية تحليه المياه
3-البيئة
4-الطعام
5-الصيدله
6-صناعة الورق
7-معاجلة النفايات
8-هندسة البوليمرات و صناعة البلاستيك

وأهم الدروس التي تدرس في الهندسة الكيميائية ....

سنذكر نبذة عن الهندسة الكيميائية كمواد دراسيه:

ميكانيكا الموائع:تدرس مبادئ حركة الغازات و السؤال في الانابيب و الخلاطات و المضخات و الضواغط.

النقل الحراري:تدرس مبادئ نقل الطاقة الحرارية من حالة لحالة اخرى.تتضمن هذه المادة تصميم المبادلات الحرارية و السخانات و المبردات cooler 

تحويلات الكتلة:تدرس مبادئ تحويل الكتله من حالة الى حاله.عدد من وظائف تحويل الكتل تدرس مثل الامتصاص و تحليه المياه و الاستخلاص و الامتزاز(تكثييف الغازات او السوائل او المحاليل على سطح صلب او سائل).

العمليات و تصميم المصانع:تدرس تصميم المصنع الكيميائي و المعدات اللازمة و تخطيط المصنع و مسببات الخطر و التحليل الاقتصادي.

هندسة الاستجابة ( ردود الفعل ):تدرس مبادئ ردود التفاعل و الكيناتميكا و تصميم المفاعل

الديناميكا الحرارية:تدرس قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية و تقديرها في خصائص المواد و وظائف الوحدات الكيميائية

نموذج عمليات و المحاكاه:تدرس مبادئالتعبير عن الظواهر الفيزيائية الحادثة في الوحدات باستخدام الرياضيات المجرده

التحكم بالعمليات:تدرس مبادئ توظيف العمليات و التحكم

أرجو الرد والدعاء ...........

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## هاله الشيخ (1 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الرد وكل الهلا فيك ومنور الموضوع .......


----------



## ابو ام البنين (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك اللة الف خير وبارك اللة في جهدك


----------



## mashay (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## Eng.Omangy (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المندائية (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عطية سعدو (10 يناير 2010)

تقوم الهندسة الكيميائية بتحويل المواد الاولية الى منتجات نهائية عبر سلسلة من العمليات الفيزيائية والكيميائيةواحيانا تكون المواد الاولية نفايات يتم تحويلها الى منتجات نافعة 
مع الشكر الجزيل لمهندس المحبة


----------



## elbahnasawy (17 يناير 2010)

مشكور مهندس المحبة


----------



## أبو عرب كيميكال (18 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على الإفادة
و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## abue tycer (20 يناير 2010)

موضوع يعطي للمهندسين الجدد صورة عن دور المهندس الكيمياوي في ظل عالم الصناعة الواسعة


----------



## الكيميائي .م (20 يناير 2010)

افادني كثيرا هذا الموضوع 

جزاك الله خير وجعله في موازين اعمالك


----------



## عطية سعدو (27 يناير 2010)

تعريف للهندسة الكيميائية: هي فرع من فروع الهندسة يختص بدراسة تحويل المواد الأولية والوسيطة والنفايات وبعض أجزاء النبات الى منتجات نافعة بكفاءة وأمان واقتصادية على المستوى الصناعي لتحقيق احتياجات المستهلك وذالك من خلال مجموعة من التفاعلات الكيميائية والعمليات المشتركة بتطبيق عدد من العلوم الأساسية مثل الكيمياء والفيزياء والرياضيات والاقتصاد والدينميكيا الحرارية والحاسوب وتشمل الهندسة الكيميائية تصميم وتصنيع وتركيب وادارة معدات الصناعات الكيميائية المستخدمة في صناعات عديدة أهمها البتروكيميائية وصناعة الغزل والنسيج والصناعات الغذائية والدوائية والحربية ومواد البناء --- الخ


----------



## سيما فادي (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع كتير


----------



## najah_100 (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكووور .............. داية لا بد ان نعيش الكمياء و نحها وهذه بداية الدر نحو الضول و التعلم


----------



## najah_100 (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكووور ..............بداية لا بد ان نعيش الكمياء و نحبها وهذه بداية الدرب نحو الفضول و التعلم...............


----------



## طارق هاشم الفلاح (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع والذى أفاد بكل وضوح الهندسة الكيميائية من حيث الدراسة وامكنة العمل


----------



## باش مهندسة (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Maha87 (15 مارس 2010)

thanx
Maha


----------



## mohamed hassan abo (8 أبريل 2010)

شكر لك


----------



## yaseenrar (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## yaseenrar (9 يونيو 2010)

ولا ننسى ان المشرف الاول في سير العملية الانتاجية في الشركات النتاجية سواء كانت كيمياوي او نفطية اوغازي يحتاج الى مهندس كيمياوي ويكون خيرات التشغيلية الاولية والنهائيه واستقرار العمليةالنتاجية قد يحتاج الى مهندس كفؤ


----------



## عرين المجالي (16 يونيو 2010)

انوه ان من ضمن اختصاصات الهندسه الكيميائيه او من المواد التي تابعه لها هي التفاعلات المتجانسه و غير المتجانسه و انواع المفاعلات 
ومنم المواد ايضا ظواهر الانتقال و تقسم الى حراره و كتله و حركه 
ومن المواد المختصه بالهندسه الكيميائيه هي مادة modling and simulation 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2010)

أشكرك أخي yaseenrar على التنبيه وطبعا المهندس الكيميائي لاتنتهي أعماله بسبب أهميته ومن الله التوفيق .........


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (3 يوليو 2010)

في مجال الصناعه النفطيه فان السلم الهرمي يكون 
مساعد مهندس
مهندس
مهندس اقدم
مساعد رئيس مهندسين 
رئيس مهندسين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يوليو 2010)

منور أخي عبد الوهاب سامر وشكرا على التوضيح المفيد ..........


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (4 يوليو 2010)

صحيح هذا المواد لكن اهم شي هو ان يكون المهندس صاحب عقليه اقتصاديه


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (4 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك اخي ممكن اغير الاسم الذي انا داخل باسمه والذي هو عبد الوهاب سامر وكيف


----------



## مسرة محمد (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور استاذ


----------



## السحابةالبيضاء (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 يوليو 2010)

منورين أخوتي الكرام وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ...


----------



## hajla (28 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية 
مشكور


----------



## samir hanna (30 يوليو 2010)

انا اوريد انشاء خط كامل من شامبو وجيل وبلسم وشور جيل و بليه دواره وحمام كريم ارجو افدتي 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 يوليو 2010)

samir hanna قال:


> انا اوريد انشاء خط كامل من شامبو وجيل وبلسم وشور جيل و بليه دواره وحمام كريم ارجو افدتي
> مع جزيل الشكر



أرجو منك سؤال الأخ م/المهدى بكر لأنه المختص فيها وبالتوفيق وهذا رابط لملفه الشخصي وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u370161.html


----------



## فيصل العزو (31 يوليو 2010)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## لهيب الهندسة (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك ألف خير..............


----------



## السعيد رضا (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 أغسطس 2010)

كل الهلا فيكم أخوتي الكرام .......


----------



## الناصح الامين (31 أغسطس 2010)

في الحقيقة ان المهندس الكيمياوي اذا قرر العمل في مصانع البتروكيمياويات العملاقة فانة سيفاجا بان كل ما تعلمهة في الجامعة لا ينفع حيث ان سلسلة جديدة من الدروس العملية على ارض الواقع تبدا . فمثلا المهندس الكيمياوي المتخرج حديثا لا يعرف خطوات تشغيل الظاغطة (compressor) وغيرها كثير , وبعد فترة يبدا بربط العملي مع النظري ويكون في هذه الحالة مهندس ناجح .


----------



## م.الحب (31 أغسطس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم على التواصل وبإنتظار المزيد من أضافاتكم .......


----------



## احمد كامل شعراوى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

we r chemical engineers we r unique


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

احمد كامل شعراوى قال:


> we r chemical engineers we r unique



yes my brother u r right and u r welcome at any time


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك الاخ العزيز مهندس المحبة


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس المحبه


----------



## رضوان فارس (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم : اذا تكرمتم وساعدتموني على معرفة العلاقة بين الضغط المطلوب لتحلية مياه الابار او البحر مع زيادة او نقصان كمية الاملاح الذائبة بالماء


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

رضوان فارس قال:


> السلام عليكم : اذا تكرمتم وساعدتموني على معرفة العلاقة بين الضغط المطلوب لتحلية مياه الابار او البحر مع زيادة او نقصان كمية الاملاح الذائبة بالماء



أرجو طرح موضوعك في قسم تكنولوجيا المياه ......​


----------



## الخزامة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووور الموضوع بغاية الاهمية وخاصة للذين يريدون دراسة الهندسة الكيميائية لان المعظم يظن ان مجال المهندس الكيميائي في المصانع فقط وهذه المشاركة تثبت ان من اوسع مجالات الهندسة هي الهندسة الكيمائية


----------



## ارهينيوس (24 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## khalid elnaji (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## hίµσ_έlηίηŎ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير 

وبارك فيك وغفر لك ولوالديك 


موفق يالغلآ ~


----------



## ahmed yones (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا لى سؤال لوسمحتو لى هل ممكن يدلنى احد المهندسين المحترمين كيف اصنع الكريمات والزيوت الخاصة بالشعر والجل كريم ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والاحترام والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## ولد المدينه (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود يشكر عليه شكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 ديسمبر 2010)

ahmed yones قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا لى سؤال لوسمحتو لى هل ممكن يدلنى احد المهندسين المحترمين كيف اصنع الكريمات والزيوت الخاصة بالشعر والجل كريم ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والاحترام والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة



أرجو منك البحث في قسم الصناعات الخفيفة مع الشكر والتقدير .........​


----------



## jassim78 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## habab (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووور يسلموووو


----------



## freestyler (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

